# Sensar la posicion de un avion



## Kmilo (Feb 9, 2008)

salu2 soy estudiante de ingenieria y en este momento me encuentro realizando un poryecto que requiere controlar un pequeño avion, el mayor desafio es que el avion por si mismo debe saber si esta horizxontal o si si se acerca a la verticalidad (picada), tengo ese porblema escucho sugerencias 
de antemano gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Leete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20379.html


----------

